# Getting a second vizsla?



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

For the last 8 weeks we have had my sister's spoodle staying with us, which our vizsla Abby has loved. Now that he is gone she is very upset! She is constantly crying and following me everywhere! The spoodle has only been gone for a couple of days so hopefully she will calm down soon? 

Anyway, she has loved having a second dog to play with. This has made me think, maybe we should get a second vizsla to keep Abby company? I couldn't imagine getting a different breed of dog but there are some things to consider. First of all, our backyard is not very big. Abby gets walked morning and night but I'm worried two vizslas will destroy the place! Secondly, Abby is 15 months old she is starting to calm down and is becoming a beautiful well behaved dog will a puppy make her go backwards? Is this a good age for her to get a friend or should I wait until she is older?

I'd love to hear your experiences in getting a second vizsla, positive or negative!

Thanks


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

I don't have a second Vizsla and in the beginning thought I would never get a second one. Betty does have a big sis Boomer(13.5 years old) and they can't really play together. Betty LOVES Boomer. Boomer just barks and tries to lunge at her and Betty well you know...runs and jumps all over everything  She thinks it's the greatest thing.

My husband and I will be getting a second dog so Betty will have someone to really play with once Boomer goes to the Rainbow Bridge. I don't want to think of that day but let's be realistic.

I would get another Vizsla. Betty is now 17 wks and is so so loving. She is the sweetest little girl. We met a couple a few weeks ago with 2 Vizslas and they are best pals. I think it's a great idea but don't know from experience...yet.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We pick up our second on Friday!! We can't wait for Miles to have a brother to play with.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

We got our first V when we lost our male Rottie and thought our female Rot needed a friend. It didn't work out so well because Sophie was 8½ when we got Dexter and he was much too active for her. When we had to have Sophie put down due to cancer we decided to get our second V, Scarlet. Best move ever. They complement each other so well and keep each other active so that this Septuagenarian doesn't have to take them out for exercise. I would recommend the second one and have done so many times to others on this forum.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Argh. I am 4 weeks away from picking up Dre and I already want a second one


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

We have two, cooper was 14 months when we brought 8 week kenzie home. He didnt go backwards and they are inseperable. There are quite a few threads about this and the general consensis is "why only 2?"


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We rescued a second 4 year Vizsla a few months ago (we wanted an immediate playmate for our 2 year old and honestly didn't want to start over with the puppy stuff again). We introduced them before committing to him to make sure their energy would be good together and they hit it off right away (of course, they are Vizla's!).

At first I was worried that our 2 year old female would be jealous - and she was a bit - but we really loved her up and helped her adjust. Now I'm not sure she even remembers him not being here.

They follow each other around and have even adopted each others traits. When one gets a drink, so does the other one. The rescued Vizsla groans when he lays down or shifts and now our female is starting to do the same thing. When we turn them loose in the yard, they both take off in the same direction and stir up any game/vermin that might be in the yard. Our female is an excellent ball or frisbee catcher and our new male is improving - he watches her every more and learns from it. When we go to our 30 acre farm, they "work" the field together - running in some sort of pattern.

It is definitely more work, but worth it. They tug together, wrestle together, run together. The only thing they don't do is snuggle/nap together. And they do sleep in separate beds at night. 

The other nice thing is now I don't have to go to the dog park as much since they wear each other out. We still go once a week to keep up social skills but honestly, I'm not even sure they need it and it's worth the risk of bumping into a sick or aggressive dog.

One thing to note - we prohibit Vizsla wrestling in the house - and they try to do it - every single day - usually 2-3 times a day. Just a snap of the fingers and a point tells them to stop and then I throw them outside to play for a few minutes. They are very fast & would destroy the house.

Here's a picture of them coming out of our pond together carrying the same toy. 

You said your yard is small, but if you have a place for them to really run together, I'd do it. And please consider a rescue as long as it's not too old to keep up with your young one.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Gotta give you 2 more pictures of sibling fun.

Our female, Sadie, is the fastest runner I've ever seen. She's a strong swimmer too. Sometimes Argo will not even try to get what they are chasing, instead he'll wait for her to get it and try to take it from her on the bank of the pond. 

He's gotta catch her first!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/teamwork-brother-and-sister-vizsla.html


Chloe is 6 years old now and Bailey is 5 years old. They are the best of friends.

If you can pull it off financially and give them both time then the joy shared is tripled.

The story of why we got Bailey so soon after Chloe:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/bailey-joined-our-family-last-year.html

Have fun.


----------

